# Breathed in burnt plastic fumes



## AllStar

Earlier today, dh put something in the oven then popped to the shop. He'd been gone about 15 mins when I could smell something so went to the kitchen and my hair straighteners had fallen onto the hob and one of the kids had obviously been turning the knobs (I always check this when turning cooker on, dh must have forgotten) and they were melted to the hob and there was thick smoke everywhere. I rushed to open all the windows, turned off the hob and poured water onto it to try and stop it melting, got the kids to the furthest away part of the house then dh thankfully arrived back and took care of actually getting the melted straighteners of off the hob while me and the kids went out while the fumes cleared. 

I must have breathed in quite a bit though while opening the windows and before I noticed so now I'm terrified I've harmed baby :-( I have a bit if a sore throat but feel ok apart from that. Also though, went to bathroom recently and had the teensiest amount of brown cm so I'm worrying even more. I had to stretch a bit to open the window wide so could it be from that? Should I phone doctor tomorrow even if I'm feeling ok do you think? I'm such a worry wart. 

If you managed to read all that, thank you!


----------



## LaPinska

I think you will be ok, but always phone your dr if anything just to relieve yourself of worry.

My DF tried to do me a huge favor last week and scrubbie-bubble the shower.... he didn't rinse the chemicals all the way and left the bathroom door open with the fan off. It took all of about 5 minutes for me to get really sick from breathing in the fumes and at least 10 minutes before i realized what was making me sick! All of the fumes were literally wafting out of the bathroom, down the hallway and into the room where i was sitting. I had to run outside and take huge gulps of fresh air because it made me so sick to my stomach. I told him next time when he's done to keep the bathroom door shut with the ceiling vent/fan thingy on for a few hours afterwards. I dont know what that stuff has in it but its abrasive as hell like breathing in oven cleaner..... In the end we shut the door turned the ceiling fan on and i put a pole fan at the door to the room where i sit, blowing the fumes in the opposite direction. I felt much better after about 45 minutes. But it was a close call!


----------



## Literati_Love

I think you'll be okay. You breathed in the fumes for a relatively short amount of time and are out of the highest risk period. Call your dr for reassurance but I am sure your baby is ok! :hugs:


----------



## mel28nicole

You'll be fine hun! I had to use a fire extinguisher whenever I was 11 weeks and I was so scared I did harm to the baby! But my OB told me baby would be fine, I may feel sick but baby would be totally ok. Luckily I didn't get sick myself but I'm glad baby wouldn't be harmed!


----------



## melissa84

I actually did the same thing during my first pregnancy and my daughter turned out great, healthy and happy. If it was one time it shouldn't effect you or your baby's health. :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

I did something similar when I was pregnant with dd1. I left a plastic jug on the hob and I came down, the room was stinking! 

Anyway, dd1 was fine. Sounds like you took caution going as far away in the house as you could afterwards.

In think you'll be fine :hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilyb

If you're okay then your baby will be absolutely fine. Your lungs will filter out the bad stuff for the most part, our bodies are amazing like that.


----------



## AllStar

Thanks ladies, I feel fine this morning so feeling much better about it. I have a scan on Monday so that will put my mind at ease too. Thanks again


----------

